# Pregnant goat in pre-labor startled, scraped skin off nose



## Anne's rabbit farm (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a nubian/oberhasli doe who was in prelabor (no ligaments, tight hot udder, occasional contractions), get startled by a predator stealing one of my escaped ducks at 1:09am CST (I was watching on the camera when it happened). She's in a 10x10 covered dog run, and she ran straight into the chain-link and scraped a quarter sized piece of skin off the bridge of her nose. The hole where the skin is missing has a good bit of blood, but isn't running at all. I cleaned it up and put some antibiotic cream on it, but had a hard time getting it to stick.

So my questions are:
Is there anything else I can/should do to her wound, like try to put a bandaid over it, or leave it uncovered? I'm a bit worried about her getting birthing fluid or dirt in it and getting infected.
Any medications I should give her? She's had her CD&T a couple weeks ago. 
How will this affect her labor? Will this affect the kid(s)?

I'll update at a more decent hour on if anything happens with her labor.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 8, 2021)

Leave it open to dry.  It should heal fine.   No, won't affect labor or kids.   If it gets dirt on it, clean it off gently.  Animals are amazingly resilient with such wounds healing well.  She was running from the threat at hand at the time.

My question....in a big dog pen, so are sides open, just the wire pen?  I ask because she was startled by a predator.   She may also have such issues if same predator is around during kidding.  Not the size of the pen but, vulnerability ....  Can you cover sides at least for her feeling safe?   See what I'm saying?   If she's feeling open to attack?  Not seeing set up, I can only guess at it...🤔  Nothing more than a suggestive thought as I'm sure you are watching closely.   I'm thinking this is not her normal pen and she is there to kid...Which may have her on alert already.


----------



## Anne's rabbit farm (Jun 8, 2021)

Three of the four walls are uncovered. I could cover two more sides, but I'll have to wait until stores open to get more tarps. She's pretty used to the pen. I started feeding her on the stand in there twice a day a few weeks ago and gradually moved to keeping her there all night. 

She's had a few more contractions, but no significant changes.

My LGD hasn't left the spot of the attack since it happened. She's been sleeping on the porch the past two nights since her usual spot in the yard has been flooded. Its rained for a week and is supposed to for atleast another two weeks. Hopefully it'll rain less tonight and she'll stay out there and keep the predator away.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

If you put her with your other goats or a goat friend with her she will calm down some. Goats alone are on high alert regardless of predators. She will feel safer with a friend even if she can see out of the pen.

If flies start bothering the wound you can spray some blu-kote on it. Seems to help keep them off and provides a bit of a barrier.


----------

